# Anyone here dealt with Lost Worlds?



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been looking at a couple of leather coats on the Lost Worlds website (https://www.lostworldsinc.com/index.htm). A bit pricey but, if they're as well constructed as the pictures paint them to be, they'll last forever.

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with the company and their products. And if you've got time, check out the descriptions that accompany the coats, especially the pea coat: https://www.lostworldsinc.com/Horsehide_Leather_Pea_Coat.htm

They've got attitude and style, that's for sure.


----------



## Toto (Oct 27, 2009)

No personal experience, but Lost Worlds are often mentioned on The Fedora Lounge.
https://www.thefedoralounge.com/
Worth doing a search there for opinions.

The leather coats are supposed to be of a fantastic quality and much better in reality than their bizarre photographic depiction. However some buyers have found the owner difficult to deal with. ( Some accounts evoke a character not unlike Herman, the army surplus guy in The Simpsons.)

Aero Leather are another very respected maker 
https://www.aeroleatherclothing.com/

And also, Goodwear Leather.
https://www.goodwearleather.com/pages/index.html


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, Toto. After doing a lot of googling, I discovered those same comments about "Herman." Makes me a bit iffy.

Checked out the Good Wear site, but they're not taking any new orders so they can catch up on their backlog.

Aero looks VERY promising, plus I discovered their U.S. rep has a store on eBay and has a stellar reputation, at least according to his feedback. Just might wind up doing business with him. Here's the address to his storefront: https://myworld.ebay.com/aeroleatherusa&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a Lost World's Ryder jacket. I bought it in the sale section for $399. It was a "lighter weight" 3-oz horsehide. Unreal quality - like nothing I've ever seen (but Aero is supposed to be great too). It is so heavy, it seems bulletproof and it will last as long as I am able to fit into it, although I honestly expect it to take 2-3 years to even break it in. The full price models are 4-oz horsehide; I can't even imagine that. I spoke with the owner via phone twice (I think his name is Stuart) and he's a no-nonsense guy who doesn't waste time with non-essentials. He wasn't rude at all, though. I even e-mailed him after I got the jacket and raved about the quality, but he never responded. To be honest, I don't care as I got a super quality jacket for $399. 

If I were paying the full price of Lost World or Aero, I would appreciate a little more hospitality and I would lean towards Aero as they are very customer-orientated and basically build the jacket to your specs. I really can't imagine a better made jacket than Lost Worlds, though. On the other hand, I'm not sure I'd ever really consider paying close to $1000 for a leather jacket- regardless of the quality/maker.

Didn't help you a bit, did I?


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

JLAnderson said:


> Aero looks VERY promising, plus I discovered their U.S. rep has a store on eBay and has a stellar reputation, at least according to his feedback. Just might wind up doing business with him. Here's the address to his storefront: https://myworld.ebay.com/aeroleatherusa&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID


I haven't been able to get in touch with Mark Moye for just about 3 weeks now. I ordered two jackets that were supposed to be delivered in October. Here it is April and not only do I not have any jacket, but I can't even get a response from him. Is he on an extended vacation??


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

IlliniFlyer said:


> I haven't been able to get in touch with Mark Moye for just about 3 weeks now. I ordered two jackets that were supposed to be delivered in October. Here it is April and not only do I not have any jacket, but I can't even get a response from him. Is he on an extended vacation??


When I emailed him Sunday afternoon, I got an out-of-office email from his AOL account, saying he would be back in the office today, April 11.

And all of you, thanks for your replies and insights.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

The best you'll find is Eastman Leather Co. they are the "Alden" of the leather jacket world...


----------

